# NT / But Train Forum Related



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

For those that know me, I'm a big boy and being heavier than 100 pounds, even the best office chairs I've bought in the past have not held up.

Now before some of you get your panties in a wad, I don't work for or have anything to do with Office Depot other than purchasing this chair and other office stuff from them.

So with another chair coming apart, I went looking for a new one.

Even with looking in the Big & Tall department, what I found was that most chairs have plywood frames.

My last chair had vinyl arm rest that had broken and the frame inside the seat was coming apart.

This new chair has a metal 5 spoke base, metal frame inside the cushions, the arms are metal with leather covered custions and is very comfortable.

In reading the reviews, someone complained the assembly was too hard. They must have been quite wimpy and with that I don't know why they had bought this chair.

Now, understand that this chair is heavy. Metal is heavy.

The retail price is $399.99

I got mine on sale for $279.99

http://www.officedepot.com/a/produc...-Big-Tall/


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes.... I have a similar problem when it comes to seating!!! I am 205cm tall and weigh in at 105Kg. I use what is called in the UK a "Kneeling Chair" thus I do not have problems with trying to squeeze between the arms. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I'm 3.6 cubits high I have a similar problem. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

ok American trained here - sorry - but still only 6'-2'', and clear...ly over 100 pounds..! ha 

My guess is having been in the B&T dept. a time or 3, also places me into this 'sub-group' of large boys and their toys! 

So I welcome you into this new group for B&T train players!! en mass!! 

Oh, and the chair is just luv-ley also, nice welded steel - chome plating and all... did-n't want to go OT here!!!! 

Someday I hope to have an office of such high standards Myself!! For tall folk!! Yes... 

D


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Errrmmm... 

A cubit is 45.72cm. This would make you 164.592cm tall, 64.566 inches tall or 5 Feet 4.566 inches. (?) 

regards 

ralph


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya, Ralph, I know Greg is as tall as I am.................... 

D


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez Randy, I'm probably at least as big as you, at my workbench I'm still using a 3 leg stool I got at Ikea. The only "comfort" feature being a foam pad cushion salvaged from a broken shop stool that happened to fit the Ikea seat. Been using that for oh 6-7 years now. If I had a big comfy chair like yours they'd probably find me asleep at my workbench most of the time!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Vic, after seeing how you were unsuccessful at remaining iin your seat as the pic shows, I understand why you've been relagated to a stool.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ralph, since you want us to convert from cm to inches for even the most trivial things, I thought it would be a great exercise for you to determine WHICH "cubit" I am taking about.... 

(by far the people here use Engish, not Metric when referring to their height and weight and the post has been originated in those units also) 

Let me know when you get the answer









Greg


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Egyptian Royal Cubit 

52.3cm to 52.9cm 

Sumerian Cubit 

51.86cm 

Nag Hamadi Scrolls 

18 inches 

I use metric because I was raised in a metric country and was brought up to use Centimetres Grammes and Seconds. If 6 of the original ENGLISHMEN who were the founding fathers of the United States of America had had their way - *SO WOULD YOU*. The motion to adopt the French Metric system was not carried because several of the voters could not read or count... When was the last time that any US Engineer was given the calculated any power rating for an American Locomotive in Foot Stonal Seconds. 

(Let me know when you get the answer) 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unbelievable... 

You blame your actions on 6 guys 200 years ago? They have forced you to do this?

By the way, it was up to you to figure out how tall I am, I already know... in Feet and Inches... you'll not out maneuver me by trying to reverse my question to you... that's really an elementary tactic... try something trickier









(I actually believed you would have liked the challenge, not just go to wikipedia - yes your data is in the same exact order as wikipedia)

This isn't a class in college where you are the ultimate authority, in knowledge or power over others.

Greg


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok then it is not my fault that you cannot accept anything that is not to your taste.... I simply state the facts listed on my passeport and driving licence (which is in English and Welsh). Why should I bother to translate dimensions that are legally listed as mine? 

Gauge #1 is 45mm -does anyone in the US have problems with that? It is after a German defined standard. Not being English and English not being my native language. I don't mind if you define your fibre optic in Nanometres or Angstrom units it is still the same number of Cadmiun Red wavelengths. 

Why should it bother me how tall you are -you are smaller than me -like most people. I would have great problems folding myself into a Mercedes Benz SL500 for example... 

SO tell oh great one ! What is the CUBIT length you would like to use as I believe you to be approximately 6 feet 3 and a half inches tall based on the perspective of the photo? 

regards 

ralph 

Oh -the four people who responded to the question -three wrong and one close. It was not the Webb Compound made for the PRR by Beyer Peacock.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Time out! 

'nuf said. 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

And I thought a Cubit was a currency ....Well it is on Caprica. 


Randy I did have a chair like yours in there a long time ago, but I kept banging into things in my closest ...err...workshop I mean.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i am unde six foot high, but over 200 pounds. after a row of broken office chairs i decided to go another way. 
i screwed a mitsubishi delica seat on two 4x4s. (one of the movable single seats from the middle row) 
now i can change the angle of the back, change position of the armrests and turn around as with an office chair, but it does not break.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Korm, not that I don't believe you, but we gotta see pics of your chair.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

here is: 

http://kormsen.info/thisnthat/bilder/chair1.JPG


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow I thought it was nice to have two monitors... You have 6!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

And I thought a Cubit was a currencyYou need to reacquaint yourself with the story of Noah's Arc.







I recommend the Bill Cosby version.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 23 Jan 2013 08:39 AM 
And I thought a Cubit was a currencyYou need to reacquaint yourself with the story of Noah's Arc.







I recommend the Bill Cosby version. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyc1315KawQ

Right!.....

Whats an Ark?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 23 Jan 2013 07:18 AM 
Wow I thought it was nice to have two monitors... You have 6! 


nope. at the right is the tv. that does not count. in the middle is the screen with the surveillance cams. that does not count either.
at the moment i use 2 PCs with two screens each.
one for bookkeeping and e-mail, the other for gaming and surfing.
this setup feels just right.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dwight 
how long can you tread water 
dick


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 23 Jan 2013 09:12 AM 
Dwight 
how long can you tread water 
dick 
Especially when you let the sewers back up.....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 23 Jan 2013 10:17 AM 
Posted By Dick413 on 23 Jan 2013 09:12 AM 
Dwight 
how long can you tread water 
dick 


Especially when you let the sewers back up..... 

Now that is a question for Rocky to answer.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

BACK TO THE CHAIRS!!!!! 

We all need one of these... maybe TWO!! 

==> http://www.wimp.com/hydraulicchair/ 

This is seriously COOL!! DUDES!!!


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Very puzzled why Korm would need 2 key boards + 3 mice + 2 phones. Fortunately I see one and only (1) calculator. That Mitsubishi seat is brilliant ! Now if we can get the 6 way power drive too, then we have a solution.


Victor.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 4 screens attached to a single laptop. (The laptop has 2 video cards) The 3 external screens all are 10 point multitouch and I have one keyboard and one mouse. 

Of course with Windows 8 and the 3 23" touchscreens, I use the screen about half the time, reducing the mouse usage. 

My desk used to be littered with papers, now everything gets converted to digital storage immediately and I don't even have a pad of paper or post-its in my office. If I do need a piece of paper for some strange reason, I can raid one from my printer, and I believe I have a pencil and pen in my drawer. 

Finally I have the virtual desktop they promised us years ago, and it works, it isn't just show. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg,

How about something like this set-up.........Twelve Monitor Array!







http://www.multiplexpc.com/DecaPlex...caplex.htm


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Mhh I might have the soltution for the seat problems, it just requires a bit of tinkering.... 
I suggest to buy an isri air seat (truck driver seat) and mount it on a wheel base.... You also need an air supply for the seat... 
All up you end up with a very omfy, ver solid and hight ajusatble seat .... It is just a tad expensive tho.... 
Regards michael


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By VictorSpear on 23 Jan 2013 07:57 PM 
Very puzzled why Korm would need 2 key boards + 3 mice + 2 phones. Fortunately I see one and only (1) calculator. That Mitsubishi seat is brilliant ! Now if we can get the 6 way power drive too, then we have a solution.


Victor.
victor, there are three keyboards. (one on the right, below the chequebook and other junk) 2 x PC and one for the surveillance system.
telefones are for the store and the private line.

that seat is sturdy! i'm using it now for about three years.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked at the video Jim posted and thought, "WOW! I COULD actually build another layout on the ground!" I suppose my enthusiasm would probably be dampened by the fact that the powered creeper/chair probably has a price tag higher than most garden railroads. It's a very neat innovation though. 

I will stay with the idea of building the next layout off the ground. I may get to retire in about three years, so the off-ground layout could become my first post-retirement project. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------

